# swift seat recall / discover



## rhyshywel (May 1, 2005)

We had a recall notice from swift in oct for the seat swivels on our 2000 bessie e705, after four months and many phonecalls our local dealer, discover booked us in for both seats to be modified, On friday we took the motorhome to discover Newport . They said that they would phone when finished , they did not!
We went to pick the van up just as they closed, @ 4pm and they put a form under our nose to sign that the work was done, I signed!!
When we got home we found that only one swivel was changed and that as the lever (on passenger side) was now on the left , it fouled the seat belt anchorage. Also the end cap on our awning was missing.
Discover newport (mendip) could not tell us whether it was the right seat swivel or if they should have changed the drivers seat. 
Today my wife phoned the Swift helpline and they advised us to take the bessie to pontyclun for inspection.
Has anyone else had any problems or can they tell us if it is both seats?
thanks


----------



## rhyshywel (May 1, 2005)

rhyshywel said:


> We had a recall notice from swift in oct for the seat swivels on our 2000 bessie e705, after four months and many phonecalls our local dealer, discover booked us in for both seats to be modified, On friday we took the motorhome to discover Newport . They said that they would phone when finished , they did not!
> We went to pick the van up just as they closed, @ 4pm and they put a form under our nose to sign that the work was done, I signed!!
> When we got home we found that only one swivel was changed and that as the lever (on passenger side) was now on the left , it fouled the seat belt anchorage. Also the end cap on our awning was missing.
> Discover newport (mendip) could not tell us whether it was the right seat swivel or if they should have changed the drivers seat.
> ...


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Bump


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Hi Rhyshywel, I can't help with your specific enquiry regarding the swivels. 
However, I can tell you to never expect that lot to ring you back. I've lost count of the number of times they've failed that simple task in my case - the whole setup appears to be in a permanent state of shambles I'm afraid. Best of luck.


----------

